# SET FOR SALE! Thoroughly Modern Millie



## jowens (Apr 1, 2009)

THIS SET IS NO LONGER FOR SALE -
It's long gone, and I'm not quite sure about how to find it.
Good Luck!

Hi there!

This past weekend, we finished our run of Thoroughly Modern Millie. The show was excellent and I am proud to be able to offer our set for sale.

Included in this set:
11 Rolling Stenographer desks, Graydon's desk, Graydon's office shelf
2 Laundry Carts
1 Working Wheelchair lift fitted with lobby setwork - worked really well for our show (uses regular 110v power with extension cord)
Hotel Lobby scene includes Meers' desk, walls, big throw lever, No/Vacancy neon sign
12th Floor hallway - 5 doors, numbered.
Window Ledge (3 bay window).
1 - Revolving door
City-scape folding flats (6 total, 2 short, 2 medium, 2 tall)
Assorted Props (Typewriters, candlestick-phones, etc.)

Every set piece is on casters (except for the city-scapes) They roll effortlessly and flawlessly. Each piece is painted very well, the hotel lobby and 12th floor match with a nice faux finish.

The Set is currently located in central Nassau County, Long Island, NY.
See Pictures Here:
Flickr: oeowoeow's Photostream

Please email me with any questions you may have. I'm looking to move quickly on this!


EDIT: You can have it shipped in 1 56' industrial truck (mayflower, or the like) or do what I did, TWO 26' Penske Trucks with a little room to spare.
The set was made to sell/move. My show is the third show that the set has been used in, and it is still in very good condition. I am asking for 4,500 for this set. The elevator alone could sell for 4,000, throw in the rolling desks, and other set pieces... it's a good deal.


----------



## Footer (Apr 1, 2009)

You might also want to add how many trucks it fits in. Anymore shipping costs are about the same as the buying price. Also, was the set built to sell/rent? 

I would HIGHLY suggest calling local theatre/high schools in your area and try to offload it to them. You have to remember that for about 9k you can rent the full show, costumes included. 

Otherwise.... good luck!


----------

